# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Speedrunner 2

## Dj_Grego

Βλάβη στη μία από τις τέσσερις μηχανές παρουσίασε το Speedrunner 2 πριν λίγο και συνεχίζει το ταξίδι του με τρεις μηχανές.
Η νέα ώρα άφιξης στο Πειραιά είναι 6 το απόγευμα.
Στο Ais το πλοίο κινείται με 24-25 kn.
Οι πληροφορίες είναι από επιβάτη του πλοίου, και είναι επιβεβαιωμένες καθώς την ώρα που μιλούσα μαζί του άκουσα την τυπική ανακοίνωση από το πλήρωμα

----------


## plori

Εάν η βλάβη είναι σοβαρη που το απευχομαι τότε θα κινδυνεύει και το αυριανό δρομολόγιο .Και ρωτάω γιατι αυριο θέλω να ταξιδέψω και τώρα αναστατώθηκα. Γι αυτό σας παρακαλώ εαν υπάρχει πληροφορία για το αυριανό ενημερώστε με.

----------


## mastrovasilis

το speedrunner II κατα την εισοδο του στο λιμανι του πειραια πριν απο λιγο
συναντηθηκε στην τριχα με τον απολλωνα τα ειπανε λιγακι και μετα μπηκε μεσα.

IMG_0219.JPG

IMG_0220.JPG

----------


## Dj_Grego

*ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ

* Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι λόγω βλάβης σε μια εκ των τεσσάρων μηχανών του πλοίου έχουν τροποποιηθεί τα ωράρια δρομολογίων του SPEEDRUNNER II την περίοδο 24/07/08 έως 28/07/08. Κατά την έκδοση των εισιτηρίων αυτά θα εκδίδονται αυτόματα με τα νέα ωράρια.
        Σας ευχαριστούμε

www.aegeanspeedlines.gr

----------

